# Margaret Stove washing locks info?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Does someone know Margaret Stove's method of washing locks? Just got a huge merino fleece- over 20 lbs, it had not been sheared in 3 years. The locks are 6 inches long- and trying to figure where to start. 
Someone said her method works great on Merino locks...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have her video and she defintely has a unique method for washing merino and fine fleeces. I am working from memory here -but this is what I remember - 

She takes a bowl of very hot water, pinches a lock on one end and dips and soaks the lock until it doesn't float. Then she takes the lock and rubs it harshly  on a wet bar of soap in a plastic soap dish (to keep it from running away). Then she dips it back in the hot water to rinse it, then back to soap, then back to hot water, then she flips the lock around and does the other end, then a final rinse in clear hot water (some soap may still be left in the lock) then laid out to dry.

She swears that because she is not "shocking' the lock with temperature changes that the lock will not felt. She also says that using *a lot* of soap is key to allow the fibers to slip past one another rather than felt together. I have never done it - looks scary, for sure.:shocked: 

Let me know if you would like to borrow the video - I have watched it a zillion time and I always get a kick out of just listening to her adorable New Zealand accent.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Twenty pounds of Merino washed lock by lock is gonna take forever! Aughta be nice when it's done, though.


----------

